# My little brutal shark is now the most handsome marshmallow



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

My little brutal shark is now the most handsome marshmallow 
I have not posted in a while! Here is Zeus 10 month!

This is what we do at the park =)


DSC_8707 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


Happy German Shepherd puppy running at the park by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


Guess who? by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


Zeus, taking a shower at the park. by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


Zeus, "Shadows" by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

What a handsome young man! Love his markings. He looks like he was really enjoying his trip to the park.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

A handsome, fun loving dog! Wish Molly could play with him.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

very handsome indeed. Aren't you glad you stuck around ha ha.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a wonderful feeling for sure


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

The joy of owning a dog 


ZeusGlass by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, what a nice looking dog, very nice.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you =) 

Thanks for all the help and support over the past 8 month. He is turning out to be a wonderful member of our family.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Neko said:


> The joy of owning a dog
> 
> 
> ZeusGlass by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


LOL, my car windows look like this! 

He is VERY handsome and you take wonderful photos of him! :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the first pic-well all of them-he needs a bigger bowl


----------



## ScousePete (Oct 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Great photography also.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

what a great pictures! Your boy is really handsome


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Love your photo's and love your dog


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Zeus by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


We love our Zeus by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

OMG what a beautiful photo.
Hope you have that last one blown up and hung appropriately
In your home!!!!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

AKIRA3 said:


> OMG what a beautiful photo.
> Hope you have that last one blown up and hung appropriately
> In your home!!!!!!


Thank you! we took it yesterday and it will be printed and on the wall =) 

That's my little family.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Zeus is so big now! He's such a handsome pup :wub:


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Such beautiful pics of a beautiful dog. Love the one of the side view of him running.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentley's Momma (Oct 15, 2013)

Gorgeous photos and the "joy of owning a dog" door photo is hilarious and so true 

I love that you say he was once a brutal landshark and is now a handsome marshmallow...gives me hope that it'll just take some time for mine too


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

very beautiful!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Bentley's Momma said:


> Gorgeous photos and the "joy of owning a dog" door photo is hilarious and so true
> 
> I love that you say he was once a brutal landshark and is now a handsome marshmallow...gives me hope that it'll just take some time for mine too


It was so awful, I have scars! i think at about 5 month when his teeth started to shake in the front, the biting was painful and he stopped. We never let it restart.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the last picture as well! What a beautiful family! :wub:


----------



## Starry Messenger (Nov 1, 2013)

Handsome dog with nice chompers and nose art


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

these photos made me smile

jelpy


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

He is regale and cute at the same time!! Love his markings with the black mask! Like he dunked his face In black paint on top of that deep red. I'm more of a sable working line man, but he made me want to roll around with him!!
I also know what you are talking about with the shark. Mine is at 12 month snow and I have some nasty scars also. The best is when one tooth got stuck in my arm and came out when he was teething lol. 
Enjoy your fam!!! Because we are enjoying your pictures


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

What a fluffy marshmellow he turned out to be. It's amazing that the most trying puppies usually turn out to be the best companions in the long run. It is like they test us as a puppy to decide whether they want us to be their human or not. If you make the cut to be his or her human they mellow and become your best friend forever....

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> What a fluffy marshmellow he turned out to be. It's amazing that the most trying puppies usually turn out to be the best companions in the long run. It is like they test us as a puppy to decide whether they want us to be their human or not. If you make the cut to be his or her human they mellow and become your best friend forever....
> 
> Wheelchair Bob


I agree, I finally passed the test!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ltleo said:


> He is regale and cute at the same time!! Love his markings with the black mask! Like he dunked his face In black paint on top of that deep red. I'm more of a sable working line man, but he made me want to roll around with him!!
> I also know what you are talking about with the shark. Mine is at 12 month snow and I have some nasty scars also. The best is when one tooth got stuck in my arm and came out when he was teething lol.
> Enjoy your fam!!! Because we are enjoying your pictures


Omg haha! that must have hurt. I have huge scars that will never heal ;( but now I can kiss his nose and without loosing my face. Absolutely the best decision we ever made was to get a GSD furchild.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Ha ha, if yours is like mine, now you only need to watch out for the club like paws that he loves to put on me lol. That and I share mine has the hardest pointiest elbows that just dig in when he lays on my lap, half on me and bottom half standing when I'm on the couch lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Ltleo said:


> Ha ha, if yours is like mine, now you only need to watch out for the club like paws that he loves to put on me lol. That and I share mine has the hardest pointiest elbows that just dig in when he lays on my lap, half on me and bottom half standing when I'm on the couch lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


omg! i will share a picture when I get home... exactly the same! and i swear he tries to pet us back with his club paws.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Neko said:


> Thank you! we took it yesterday and it will be printed and on the wall =)
> 
> That's my little family.


Yes, the family photo is simply gorgeous.


----------

